
Ask HN: Did you find a co-founder online? - bobnarizes
As Paul Graham already posted. One of the most important aspects to make your start-up succeed is to have a co-founder.<p>Now, with the corona situation I’m struggling to find one.<p>If you found your co-founder online, where did you find it and what shall I look at?<p>I live in Germany if this is relevant
======
Risse
Around 10 years ago, I found my cofounder partner in Facebook Marketplace, of
all places. He posted that he was looking for a developer partner to build an
event discovery website. That project never really went anywhere, but instead
we started a web development agency and we are still in business. I still work
pretty much daily with him.

A year ago I saw a post looking for technical cofounder in r/startups
(reddit.com/r/startups). I contacted the poster, and we are now still working
building our MVP.

